# The Hodge Catapull



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

This is another favorite of mine, the Hodge Catapull, patented in 1948. It looks very similar to the larger Victor 20, but is cast aluminum. The dimensions are: 3.94" overall width, 2.94" between the forks and 7.5" overall height. Here are the pictures of mine along with the patent, although the box isn't mine.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a beauty! Love the grip. Looks more comfortable than most made in that era. Great collection you have


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great slingshot. The Hodge later became the "Mulders" Catapull after Mulders bought Hodge out. I don't think Mulders changed anything on it. Loved the big throat on this slingshot. It was great for shooting big stuff!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are my pics


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

My Hodge Catapull has plain forks with no writing. Bands fitted to come back between forks . The original bill shows the Catapull at 3.25 [ I presume that is dollars ] the spare sling at 75c and 1 lb of shot at 40c, the date is 7/19/48.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Also looks like your handle is solid, mine is cored out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow-nice Mr. Bird! You got a real old one there. I have to look to see whether my handle is hollow or not. How do you guys like that pouch attachment? My Mulders Catapull came in a plastic bag with a small bag of ammo unopened. The empty Hodge box I found on e-bay.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

The Gopher said:


> Also looks like your handle is solid, mine is cored out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hi Gopher, can you tell me an approximate diameter of that cavity in the handle? I was looking for pictures, but missed it. It's just the casting related curiosity of mine.

Thank you in advance,

Tremo


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! That was a big price back in 1948. It must really be a nice shooter


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

At first I did not find this catapult very promising it seemed over heavy with a crude pouch and complicated pouch attachment. However, when you read the information sheet supplied in the box you realise a surprising and impressive amount of thought went into the design of this 70 year old . The pouch attachment is very unusual not just the rivet and leather washers but because the elastic is not pre-stressed, crimped up or constricted in any way. A big catapult capable of handling serious ammunition. To my surprise I really like the catapull.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The cavity in the handle of mine starts at 1 inch by 0.5 inch and is kind of a tall pyramid core.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

forgot the pic.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Mr, Gopher


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of my Mulders Catapull.

It also has a hollow handle. Other differences from the Hodge are the pouch connection.

This is the original unused band assembly. It is tied to the pouch with a locking type rubber band.

Looks a little like a cable tie lock. My Catapull came in a plastic bag. The Hodge box I picked up on E-Bay.

It also had Aluminum rivet like band loop locks for the prongs.

Great slingshot for the shooting the big ammo!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Great photographs Flatband. I have not seen that pouch attachment before; self locking elastic band. Mine has the earlier method which is equally unusual. First photograph shows bands on forks second shows new bands from envelope which I have not opened before. Third shows solid fork. Obviously they continued to refine the product either to cut production costs or to improve efficiency.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Here's another version. seems they did matt non glare finish like what zippo did to there lighters in WW2. Box is marked model 0 and solid "pistol grip".








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Side picture. Price on the box is 3.95 marked down to 3.25!









Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! Seems more then a few old frames came with that wrinkled paint finish. Maybe it was an option? Nice P/U BTW Bill!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a old Hodge that I purchased with a broken tip for a couple of bucks and modified several years ago to shoot over the top!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Came across this the other day.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love to look at those old patent specs.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Was that something you found on line or an original drawing? In any case it's cool.

GP


----------



## cohocarl (May 8, 2020)

Pics of Catapull found in our family's estate items. I remember it as a child, but had not seen it in roughly 40-50 years until going though some of my mother's estate recently. I remember it didn't get a lot of attention from my older brother & I at the time because to be cool, you had to have a "WristRocket". :wacko:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Those are the original bands. They have the same pouch connection ( like a cable tie ) as mine has.


----------

